# Bunch O' Hybrid!



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

L2X xovers:
Hybrid Audio Legatia L2X 2 way Passive X-Over Set (Pair) BNIB crossover NEW | eBay

Imagine 10:
Hybrid Audio Technologies 10" Imagine subwoofer | eBay

L8's:
Hybrid Audio Technologies 8" Legatia midwoofer | eBay
Hybrid Audio Technologies 8" Legatia midwoofer | eBay


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

Been going back and forth on that Imagine 10..... Can't find any good feedback on it though.


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

You mean you can't find any feedback on it? Because I don't think there's bad feedback anywhere either.


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't expect any negative feedback, but would just like some general feedback on how people like these, how well they work in sealed/ported boxes, etc. I have a hybrid three way setup I am installing in my truck (L1 Pro SEs, L3s and L6s) and need a sub or two to round out the system.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

that 10" hybrid sub is terrible...worse than any $39 dollar Dual sub from walmart....stay away and do not bid!!!!:mean::mean::mean:

full disclosure...my ebay name is tm311 and i am the current high bidder.


----------



## btolenti (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent! Sarcastic negative feedback = actual uber positive feedback. Let the games begin.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

btolenti said:


> Excellent! Sarcastic negative feedback = actual uber positive feedback. Let the games begin.


It's go time...


----------

